# OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing!



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

http://4130-products.com/wheels/ 
121 OEM allow wheels for no reason other than I just a nice guy. 
If you like what you see, then give this post a bump. If you REALLY like what you see, then send me a post card so I can cover up the ugly olive green fridge that is in my kitchen.


----------



## the.great.decay. (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (penclnck)*

bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyClutchVR6 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (the.great.decay.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.great.decay.* »_bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (penclnck)*

You've had that page up for a while, right? Someone linked me to it a while back, very useful. The third MK1 wheel on the top row is called a Tarantula. The MK1 wheel you show called an Avus was also a MKII wheel, but back in the day, everyone I knew called them Orlandos (this was before the MKIII Orlandos). Maybe we had it wrong, I don't know. 

Name: Tarantula
Size: 13" X 5.5"
Bolt Pattern: 4 X 100mm
Offset: 38mm
Part Number: 171 601 025J
Bare Rim Weight:
Found On:
Center Cap Part Number:
_edit: maybe tarantula and orlandos are just nicknames?_ 


_Modified by RabbitsKin at 9:50 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (RabbitsKin)*

yeah some of the names seem a little off but good nonetheless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (Neb)*

good job, even if I disagree on the name of the Mk3 Speedline II


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

if you know the real names or corrections to the current names im sure he'd want you to post em up
the ones you have labled santa monicas, ive always known those to be monte carlos








i just read your faq too









_Modified by dankvwguy at 10:13 AM 5-2-2007_ 


_Modified by dankvwguy at 10:16 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*








to the MF'ing man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (penclnck)*

Thanks man, Ive used your site several times! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettish 44 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (Dan J Reed)*

We need more people like you on the 'tex.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (Dan J Reed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan J Reed* »_Thanks man, Ive used your site several times! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








a TNDUBer is now in the hall of fame.


----------



## daviddepin (Jun 18, 2004)

you need to add Flyers to the mk3 section


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (daviddepin)*

If Dan J uses something you did...you have to be special.


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (daviddepin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daviddepin* »_you need to add Flyers to the mk3 section









I think they were on there, but he had them labeled "Flying"


----------



## the.great.decay. (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (0302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0302* »_If Dan J uses something you did...you have to be special.
even he must be tired of all the nutswinging


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_yeah some of the names seem a little off but good nonetheless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All of the names come from VW directly, in that I've dug up old printed parts catalogs and of course the more current ETKA versions that I go though to get info. Some of the older wheel part numbers are no longer in the ETKA catalog, and finding a printed catalog (or microfish) from 1983 seems to be a bit of a challenge.... but that is where I get the wheel name info. 
But all the same, thanks for the quote at the top of the web page.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: OEM Wheel Database, 121 wheels and growing! (penclnck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penclnck* »_
But all the same, thanks for the quote at the top of the web page.

"i dont know the accuracy...but it's on the internet so it must be good..."
i'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing, but i didn't say it either way.


----------



## VR6 Jetta 96 (Mar 11, 2006)

mk1 4th one top row is a votex optional wheel IIRC....think is tarantula as stated above. first on bottom seems like a ronal r8...and the one labeled avus is usually refered to as a snowflake.

mk2 last one i THINK is called a turbine...but i may be incorrect

mk3 the second speedline 2 you list (5 spoke) is actually a BBS pininfarina

mk4....the one labeled santa monica is actually a monte carlo.
again, these "corrections" are simply from reading the tex for years, however i think if this info was wrong then it would have been said before...


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Jetta 96)*

here's a change / addition
this is not the bbs solitude








the bbs solitudes where available on the colour concept GTI/cabrios, golf vr6 highline, and corrado storm
this is:
4 lug








5 lug








^vw also made a few rare sets of these.. if someone knows what im talking about maybe they will chime in










_Modified by VR SEX at 6:50 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

true story! those are the orleans last i checked. strangely the US vw parts catalogues dont even name them


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

these where found on very few 16v corrados in europe
Estoril








you have it under the vanagon section.... i'm just trying to give it a name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and heres a pic of the speedlines available on the vr6 corrados in canada










_Modified by VR SEX at 6:44 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

These are sweet and rare too
4 lug "inscribed" pininfarina










_Modified by VR SEX at 7:02 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_These are sweet and rare too
4 lug "inscribed" pininfarina



pffffffft rare








they my beater wheels


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_here's a change / addition
this is not the bbs solitude










correct, the ones pictured here are "orleans"


----------



## new2 (Aug 8, 2006)

no rado or audi wheels?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (new2vdubVR6)*

theres a ton we are missing im sure
these speedlines were available on sciroccos i've seen them on a2 jettas as well








beetle RSi wheels 
oz superturismo 18x9 et 10









_Modified by VR SEX at 8:17 PM 5-28-2007_


_Modified by VR SEX at 8:18 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

i've got a special rare set for you oem wheel whores








next time you see them they'll be polished


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

Bump for a good page


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (DowNnOuTDubin)*

BBS RC's on 337/GLI's - 19lbs each
Aristro's found on R32's and 20th AE - 27lbs each
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

